# Rockford Fosgate T600-2



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

I used to own some old school Punch 100ix and Punch 60ix amps. When I decided to get back into car audio 2 years ago I heard Rockford amps were crap so I stayed away from them. I decided to pick up some MTX amps but channels kept blowing up, when the amps worked they sounded great. I decided to trade them in for some Pioneer PRS amps and those sounded just ok and worked great until they got jacked. The insurance company replaced them with Alpine PDX amps.

Yesterday I went to a local dealer to get my window tinted and they were closing out their Fosgate amps and had them marked at 50% off so I decided to pick one up. 

The amp is hooked up to my Hertz HSK 3 way and it sounds excellent. I can now turn my Pioneer 9800BT up to 100 and no clipping or distortion, everything is loud and clear. The amp is putting out clean power with plenty of head room. I must say that I am impressed and wonder why Rockford has such a bad rep?


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know.... I haven't used any of the newer stuff but I had an 800a4 and a 600a4 from around the late 90's and they were excellent. Unreal power. 75w of Fosgate put 200w of PPI Art series to shame....

I can't comment on the newer stuff though... And now I am running. OS Soundstream...


----------

